# Tween Waters Inn good place to bring the Noe?



## tntwill

you will love PIS with your boat. have fun [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## cutrunner

Its sick!


----------



## actionc

It has some of the best fihing around bring boat if you have the time . The is also a lot of places for the noe also . There has been a Co taking people out of there for yrs . Enjoy the Thursday Nite crab races in the crows nest .


----------



## firecat1981

If tween waters doesn't work out, I've stayed at Jensen's twin palm just up the road. You still have to launch at tween waters, but you can dock at Jensen's marina. They have a small bait and tackle shop, live shimp and frozen stuff, and fuel at the dock. They are very nice people too.


----------



## Fishiest1

Tweenies is a good time another option would be the other side of the sound.

One of my favorite places is Tarpon Lodge.  It has more of an old Florida feel and the restaurant is great.

Its on the north east part of the sound so a lot really good fishing close around there from a Gheenoe.  Tarpon Lodge is right next to Pineland Marina so you can dump the boat there.

Tweenies probably if you want a beach resort, Tarpon if you want old Florida and fishing IMO. Just a locals point of view.

Good Luck!


----------



## Jacob_Johnson

Tween Waters is a good choice from a fishing perspective. You'll be around a lot of good fishing that you can access from your noe. Just make sure the weather report is good because it can get rough with some gusts.


----------

